# Fox DHX 3.0 Coil Dämpfer 222mm Einbaulänge, 450 Feder



## fenner (15. Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280677875992&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

